
Ask HN: Have you used an Intel Compute Stick? pros/cons? - vram22
I saw about it here:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Intel_Compute_Stick<p>and then here:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.intel.com&#x2F;buy&#x2F;us&#x2F;en&#x2F;catalog&#x2F;desktop&#x2F;computesticks<p>Seems like it could be a useful tiny computer for travel etc., provided you could live with the power, memory and storage limits. Could avoid carrying a laptop if you could arrange for a keyboard&#x2F;monitor&#x2F;mouse at the places you go to, e.g. trainings, conferences, client visits, etc.<p>Price starts from as low as $55 and goes up to $120 or more. Some models support Windows and some Linux.<p>Haven&#x27;t investigated more so don&#x27;t know if it has any issues.<p>Thanks in advance for all answers.
======
Qwertystop
I haven't tried one of those - never even heard of it - but I have been
considering setting up a Kindleberry[1] for that purpose, since I've already
got an old Kindle.

[1][[http://www.ponnuki.net/2012/09/kindleberry-
pi/](http://www.ponnuki.net/2012/09/kindleberry-pi/)]

